# USB alcatel speedtouch modem

## meth0d

ok guys i've been reading alot about gentoo and it sounds great..but what i want to know it will i be able to install the stuff from the net with the speedtouch modem ok??

i use mandrake 8.2 and it took me a day or so to get that connected to the net...so was just wondering how easy? or how hard? is it gonna be trying to set gentoo up with the modem

thx alot

meth0d

----------

## lx

depending on your linux knowledge. It can be a though nut to crack. Maybe this will help:

http://linux-usb.sourceforge.net/SpeedTouch/

Seeing that you have mandrake installed, maybe you should try installing Gentoo on a different partition for inside mandrake.

Cya lX.

----------

## meth0d

thx for the link man but i read that over and over when tryin to hook mandrake up on the net and the howto didnt help much at all...plus the howto is kinda oldish now and i was wonderin if there was any other way to try....or if anyone else has a speedtouch usb modem and if they got it setup in gentoo....so if anyone has managed to setup gentoo with it...please please pleaseeeeeeeeeee could you post how you did it

TIA

meth0d

----------

## meth0d

 *lx wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Seeing that you have mandrake installed, maybe you should try installing Gentoo on a different partition for inside mandrake.
> 
> Cya lX.

 

what exactly do u mean??

----------

